# Same old,Same old.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another blown Vikes game.Score a TD on the first possession.Then field goals and punts.

Plus for the second week in a row the coaching staff takes away any chance to win in the end.Did anyone watching that game think the officials were going to overturn the call when Peterson stepped out of bounds with the ball.The coaches must not have been watching the same replays all the rest of us were.Same as in Dallas.Lose one time out.Then lose the second when the play doesnt't get in on time.Poor coaching loses any chance to come back in the final minutes for the second week.

The way Bollinger was playing I thought they actually might have a chance in the end.To bad the coaches didn't give him the opportunity.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn't agree more Ken. I can sum up the whole season (other than AP) in one emoticon---- :eyeroll: (insert frustrated; hair-pulling emoticon here___ to boot.)

Chilly IS NOT the answer nor is Holcomb or Bollinger. Not ready to give up on TJ just quite yet, but he needs a lot more mentoring, observing, grooming; i.e--absorption from a Manning/Brady--successful type. Going to break out the famous purple saying here, "Maybe next year". :roll:

Keep :fiddle: away Chilly and see where it gets you and I think I know where that's going to be.


----------

